# What Year is this S2 - 2011 or 2012?? Please help.



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Bike Shop received delivery of a warranty frame S2 in 2012 - Color white (which is 2011 color and I am sure made in 2011), however it was built up with 2012 Specs and 2012 list price of $2,800. 

So my questions are is the bike a true reflection of a 2012 bike and is asking price of full $2,800 list fair price to ask based on this situation? Is it fair to ask for discount. 

I understand the only basic difference is paint color but just a little confused on what to consider this bike and if I should be asking for discount based on situation. Also thinking of resale down the road and trying to explain this situation to a buyer, especially if it someone who follows Cervelo closely. I would not want the person to think I am deceiving them. 

Also is 2011 frame lighter than 2012?

Any thoughts appreciated. 

If I purchase I will be a new Cervelo owner and have not come across this situation before.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well given the fact that there's no pic, I shall go off the info you've posted. The color white is indeed a 2011 model, it was built up as a full Rival bike with force chain and cassette. The list price on the 2011 bike was also 2800, but in my personal/completely biased personal opinion was built up with better componentry (no use of FSA stuff, only SRAM or 3T). That being said I don't think they've changed anything other than the paint so yes the frame is essentially the same thing. I would look to see if they bill it as a 2012 or a 2011 bike, because either way you can push for a discount, if it's a 2012 bike, call them on it because it's not a 2012 frame, if it's a 2011 bike ask them for a discount.

Wish you luck in your quest to get one


----------



## dimitris77 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just check the sticker under the bottom bracket. It should mention the manufacturing date.


----------

